# FS Aquarium Equipment for Sale



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

I have the following aquarium equipment for sale:

1. Hydor submersible 7W heater ($6)
2. Malaysian Wood 1 piece ($4)
3. Water Siphon ($2.5) Will include a small fish net.
4. A pucket of stone and large pebble ($3)
5. 2 1/2 gallon tank with glass cover + red sea nano-filter ($7)
6. About 40-50 lbs of substrate mixture of eco-complete and small beach pebbles ($15)

Thank you. Send me a private message if you are interested.

Wayne.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

I still have the following for sale:

1. Hydor submersible 7W heater ($6)
3. Water Siphon ($2.5 each) Will include a small fish net.
4. A pucket of stone and large pebble ($3)
5. 2 1/2 gallon tank with glass cover + red sea nano-filter ($7)


Thanks

Wayne.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

Everything is still available.

Anyone interested?

1. Hydor submersible 7W heater ($6)
2. Malaysian Wood 1 piece ($4)
3. Water Siphon ($2.5) Will include a small fish net.
4. A pucket of stone and large pebble ($3)
5. 2 1/2 gallon tank with glass cover + red sea nano-filter ($7)
6. About 40-50 lbs of substrate mixture of eco-complete and small beach pebbles ($15)

Thanks

Wayne.


waynet said:


> Hi:
> 
> I have the following aquarium equipment for sale:
> 
> ...


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

_How big is the wood piece i'm interested._


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

+1 on that question =)


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

can you post better pictures of the 2 1/2 tank? i might be interested for a betta tank.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

*More aquarium equipment for sale*

Hi:

I still have the following for sale.

1. Hydor submersible 7W heater ($6)
2. Water Siphon ($2.5 each) Will include a small fish net.
3. A pucket of stone and large pebble ($3)
4. 2 1/2 gallon tank with glass cover + red sea nano-filter ($7) - new picture added.
5. About 40-50 lbs of substrate mixture of eco-complete and small beach pebbles ($15)
6. Aqua Tech Filter for 30 gallon tank. Very powerful and quiet ($6).

Thanks

Wayne


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

*Only the following aquarium items remain.*

Only the following items remain:

1. Water Siphon ($2.00) Will include a small fish net.
2. A pucket of stone and large pebble ($3)
3. About approx 25 lbs of substrate mixture of eco-complete and small beach pebbles ($9)



waynet said:


> Hi:
> 
> I have the following aquarium equipment for sale:
> 
> ...


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Only the following items remain:


*Also, Aqua Tech Filter is still not sold yet.

1. Water Siphon ($2.00) Will include a small fish net.
2. A pucket of stone and large pebble ($3)
3. About approx 25 lbs of substrate mixture of eco-complete and small beach pebbles ($9)
4. Aqua Tech Filter for 30 gallon tank. Very powerful and quiet ($6).


Thanks

Wayne.


----------



## faris (Dec 25, 2010)

do you still have ny of this stufffor sale if so please call me 6045127015 or give ma a email shout [email protected]


----------

